# Caden James - born sleeping



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

havent posted on MDC for a few months and am back for a reason I never would have forseen.

My precious son Caden James was born still on the 27th February 2008 at 2:41pm. He weighed only 3lb 7oz at 37 weeks.

We have no answers yet, no reasons. I believe he had Trisomy 18. I am glad that didnt do tests that would have showed his problems early. I am glad that we never had to make a choice of what to do. The choice was taken from us and we were given 37 weeks of having Caden, and two days after his death to love on him, kiss him and cuddle him.

I am taking it day by day but i feel that my heart is breaking

--Brooke


----------



## MommaLilac (Jul 30, 2005)

so very sorry for your loss, praying for you (((hugs)))


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.








Sweet Caden James


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

Brooke, My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry that you and Kim had this happen to you. I looked at the pictures of Caden and he was a sweet little boy. If day by day is too hard to handle, try minute by minute... That is the only way that I can function. Hugs to you and yours mamma,


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Caden is beautiful. I read your blog -- you are such a strong woman. Love and healing to your family.







Caden James.


----------



## smellyann82 (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Oh, mamas.







I'm so sorry. Caden is just lovely. I'm so glad you were able to spend some time with him.

Peace and love...


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm very sorry


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm so sorry mama


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I am so sorry Momma that you have to join this group. But please know that this IS the best group of mommas here at MDC. I don't know how I would have gotten through my losses without this group. I hope that you too find some comfort here. I read your blog, and your little boy is beautiful, and so is your family. Thinking of you during this difficult time momma.


----------



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

thankyou all for your condolences and private messages throughout today. They really mean a lot to me.









I'm still not even sure how I am at the moment...sometimes i wish i could just go to sleep and wake up a year from now. I love to look at Cadens photos. I find some peace in writing out my thoughts in my blog.

If any of you have a blog, please pass on the address...it's the only thing i have to occupy my time while my son is at school, and reading about how other mamas are finding strength through this kind of experience really helps.

Thank you again

---Brooke


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

My heart breaks for you...








I keep a blog and working on getting my blogroll up... sad and exasperating to know I am not alone!








I wish you strength and peace...








 Caden James


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

oh mama, i am so very sorry for your loss.







: Caden


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim&Brooke* 
I'm still not even sure how I am at the moment...sometimes i wish i could just go to sleep and wake up a year from now.

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss...and I remember that feeling well.







I wish you all the peace and healing you need to get you through.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Hon







I read your blog last night. Caden is so beautiful :x I'm so so sorry. I keep wishing for the future to get here also so I don't feel as bad as I do.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Brooke, its D.
--just wanted you to know that you remain in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Peace to you.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

Brooke and Kim, I am so sorry for your loss. So deeply sorry to hear of this. Please take care of yourselves.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

Brooke, I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss. I'm glad though that Caden got to have you and Kim for his mamas.
Hugs and love to you and your family.


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

My heart goes out to you and your family.

Caden will be forever missed.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I am so sorry. Please take care. You are one amazing mama.

Light, love and peace to you and your family.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

for sweet Caden.

I am so verry sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Caden and your entire family will be in my heart today.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

Brooke, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear little Caden. He was so beautiful. I had a son born in February with Trisomy 13, and we did not know beforehand either, and I'm very glad of that. I think that I understand how you and Kim must be feeling, how unreal this all seems. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

A beautiful little boy.







I am so very sorry.








deal sweet Caden


----------



## Elipsisqueen (May 7, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I read his blog, and it is beautiful. God bless you and your family and your little angel. My hugs and kisses!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Caden is a beautiful baby.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------

